# Caught my first Swarm today



## Randy Ray (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not a seasoned Beeker but I do have experience, I have caught two swarms recently here in Tennessee. Unless you put a frame of eggs and open brood in your hive box, when you introduced the swarm into your box, they won't stay, unless you restrict the queen from leaving the hive. 

To be on the safe side I would put a queen excluder on top of your bottom board, and if you vent your tops with bottle caps or pebbles, don't. The top can be warped and leave enough space for her to leave. I was lucky enough to catch the same swarm twice to learn that lesson, the swarms queen had Beekeeper Schoolmarm Traits.

I dare say I've just learned that feeding them bananas will help with build up. I haven't tried it yet. But one thing I do know the sting pheromone has the same chemical make up as what makes the smell of a banana.


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

I've also caught two swarms in the last couple of weeks, small swarms about the size of a football. As previously stated give them a frame of brood so they have something to do. Also put them on drawn comb if you have it, with them swarming this late it will be difficult for them to build up enough before cold weather. If you can get a couple brood cycles in and give them some brood and feed, feed, feed. They might make it through the winter.

The one's I've caught mess around outside until dark then the next day also somewhat but eventually calm down and get to work inside the hive.

If you didn't get the queen they usually won't stay in the hive but if the queen is dead or otherwise you will have to requeen or better yet combine with a weak colony using a newspaper method.

Good Luck.

Tim


----------



## biltay8 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help. I did go ahead this afternoon and put in a frame of brood. 
Most of it was capped, ansd the is some capped honey around the outside edges.. I have 4 other hives
so I'm planing on adding more frames over the next couple of weeks.. And like you said worst comes to worst
I can always combine them with my weakest hive..
Thanks again
Bill


----------

